# "downgrade" from win2k3 Server Enterprise to Standard



## NicoNel (Jun 11, 2006)

At the company I work I installed Window Server 2003 Enterprise Edition, upgraded the workgroup network to a domain, created domain accounts, let users join the domain, etc etc…I got a fully functional domain network now.

However, I learned that this is a pirated version of Windows. I got hold of a legal version of Windows 2003 Standard Server, and would like to install this. 

As far I know one cannot downgrade from Enterprise to Standard. Doing a clean new installation is not an option as I will loose my domain (will have to create new user accounts, let user’s join the domain, etc) which will be disastrous in my workplace where I have to deal with an already all so critical bunch of users.

What are my options?


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Do you have another piece of hardware you can install Win2K3 Server on?


----------



## NicoNel (Jun 11, 2006)

Hi,
Temporary? Sure..an old piece of junk, but I've been running server 2k on it without problem..just development database and source safe..can back that up to my dev machine
Why?


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

This is interesting. I never downgraded a server before. The only thing I could think of is restoring your AD from a backup onto the new server but I don't know how that would work restoring an Enteprise to Standard. Another ideal, which could take longer but I know will work, bringing in another server to replicate AD, demote the Enterprise server, take it out of the network, reinstall Win2K3 standard, promote it to DC and let it replicate with the temp server. Then take the temp out.

Maybe someone else has some suggestions.


----------



## NicoNel (Jun 11, 2006)

Thx a lot!
I'm actually software developer..just a paper mcse, so kinda stupid, but whatyou said make sense.
Thanks again


----------

